Ask HN: What are similar web frameworks like Rails but with less magic? - nazka
======
rman666
Sinatra?

~~~
nazka
I was more thinking about a fullstack web framework like Django, maybe
Adonisjs or Nestjs. I am not sure if Django will be less magical than Rails or
not and I was curious to know what HN will recommend.

Ho well my question didn't take any traction. I guess I should have better
worded the question and took time to leave a description... :)

Thank you for your reply!

